# Advice for a beginner?



## Gowerbreaking123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Currently I own 90 acres 30 of which are in hay fields. As one enterprise is drying up I'm going to switch over to doing hay? Will start baling with the 30 acres and than scale up? I have a jd 5085e and a jd 2355? Budget is 50 to 75k to invest in equipment? So any advice or input on equipment would appreciated? BTW will be small square bales? Thanks


----------

